# Question about the aiming moment



## dawesy (Nov 11, 2005)

Ihave been struggling lately and i am looking for some advice. I shoot subconciously and aim with the concious mind. For those of you who shoot or coach this philosophy I would appreciate any help. When I first get everything lined up and comfortable my sight will usually set pretty still on the target. when i start my back tension the sight will usually drop just a littleand stay there unless i tell myself to put it back. I like to really focus on the spot i want to hit so im wondering what do you guys teach for self talk or like a mantra? Im afraid if i tell myself to move the sight back it introduces tension and i look at the sight not the aiming spot. If i just focus on the spot the sight will stay low. When my focus is really sharp i have had times where the arrow will land where im looking. It is hard to trust when i see the sight below the target. I realize this could be a tp issue also as ive fought that off and on for years. I know its not dl or stab weights because if im not going to shoot the sight will sit fairly still for 5or 6 seconds.Thank you for reading and any advice.


----------



## blackxpress (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm certainly no expert but I find I shoot better if I don't over think it and spend too much time over the shot. I take a deep breath, draw the bow, center the pin in the peep and let her fly. If I spend too much time at full draw thinking about every fine detail I tense up and end up torquing it off to the left.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

I will take a guess... I could be wrong though.

Do you shoot with one eye closed? I've had the same trouble... back when I kept one eye closed.

Concentrating on the spot you want to hit and then *covering that spot up with the pin*... can cause a mental conflict, breaking the pure concentration that we're all striving for.
You can't concentrate on what you can't see.

To test for this, try shooting at a cross-hair type of target instead of a spot. 
If you have no problem shooting a cross-hair target... you can be sure that your problem stems from not being able to see the spot while aiming.

If this is indeed the case... you're lucky. It is not very hard to correct. 
Get on a close range bale... 5 yards or so, and shoot at a dot that's just small enough to be completely covered by your sight pin. 
Do this enough and you will begin to crave the pin covering the spot.

Or learn to shoot with both eyes open.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Great advice from the shoe.
Also,
I have had this problem in the past. While feeling solid in my process my pin would hang up in the bottom of the white. It was very aggravating. In my situation I was putting to much emphasis on my pin and not on the spot. This will poke its ugly head out every now and then but I just tell myself to focus on the spot not the pin. Remember that you have to trust yourself. My mantra is to tell myself to aim. After going thru my process and just as the motor gets started I tell myself "aim, aim, aim, aim". This keeps my mind on track and away from other aspects of the shot. After about 5-6 "aim's" and the shot is not gone, its time to let down.

This is from my own experience and opinions may differ.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

dawesy said:


> ...when i start my back tension the sight will usually drop just a little and stay there unless i tell myself to put it back....


You are relaxing a little as you come over the letoff. Don't relax or soften even the least little bit. Back tension should be just a continuation of your draw. 

This is one of the things that I have to work on constantly. It's a difficult combination of relaxing as much as possible at full draw, but not allowing your back to soften. But once you get this down, you will be pleased at how much steadier you hold.

Allen


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

that's currently the focus of my practice in shooting. three times now, during the shot, I've had the release ripped out of my hand because I got into the habit of relaxing on the stops with my older bows with cam profiles that aren't so aggressive right off the stops. I have to really keep my mind on that continuation of BT load as the shot progresses with these newer bows. 
it is something that I really should step up to the blind bale with, to work on......I need to re-learn that part of my shot process. it sure is embarrassing when that release goes flying across the floor at the line!!....doesn't do the score much good, either!


----------



## dawesy (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the help. I will try the crosshair target today that really intrigues me because ive often wondered how can i concentrate on something i cant see. I am also aware that i do focus on my sight when its not where i want it to be. I will take this advice and get my lunch pail and go to work. Thanks again Chris


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

I gonna give you a different answer.If ur completley immersered in aiming on the spot how do you notice your pin has fallen.What im saying is your getting to a point in your sequence and then mentally letting the pin control your shot.Your checking your pin and letting it be a reason to commit.Focus 1000% on spot and if you mentally follow ur pin down ur not focusing enough on spot.Pin watching is eventually gonna induce panic in your sequence. It starts slow but will come on over time. I think some close range rotational aiming drills would help ya too.Good luck.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Really good advice on this thread... as usual, good job guys! :thumbs_up


----------



## dawesy (Nov 11, 2005)

Inresponse to come @take it You are absolutely correct when my focus is good there are times when i dont really know where the pin was when the shot broke and its usually a pretty good shot. I listen to other archers talk about the pin setting on the target and i get to thinking why cant i do that then i start watching and forcing the pin which usually turns out bad. I feel like i need to work more on focus and trust. Easier said than done. Also Zane i tryed the crosshair target and it wasnt near as hard to hold on. Im going to recommit to shooting with both eyes open so i can focus on my spot not the sight. Thanks for everyones help Chris


----------

